# Trapping Coyote info



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm new to this whole thing and have been doing a lot of research. Came across this link that I found to be excellent and learned a lot from. Thought I would pass it along.

http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/bookstore/pubs/C660.pdf


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont trap anymore but thanks for posting I am sure it will help beginners. Some good info there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very good basic information.............thanks for sharing


----------



## yellowbat (Feb 24, 2013)

I too am new to trapping, thanks for the link,

Looking to purchase an e caller,so many to chose from. Any suggestions, which ones to stay away from?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

yellowbat said:


> I too am new to trapping, thanks for the link,
> 
> Looking to purchase an e caller,so many to chose from. Any suggestions, which ones to stay away from?


Welcome to PT, enjoy the site, slip over to the New Members Forum and introduce yourself, as for callers -- there is a ton of info on them as well as other ques., there is a search bar at the top and a bit of browsing through out the site will answer any other ques..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT yellowbat, good advice above from hassell...............


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the post.


----------

